# Measured for length..



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I want to get measured for a bow....I need someone to do this or recommend me to somewhere to get it done...

PM please


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

here ya go
http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Any of the shops will do it for you. There is a good one down in Santa Fe that might be the closest to you.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Chunky said:


> Any of the shops will do it for you. There is a good one down in Santa Fe that might be the closest to you.


Thank you sir......


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

The folks at Sante Fe will get it done up for you. Good people.


----------

